# stopping power



## EVAVIGIL

Field and topic:
Estudios de mercado / Publicidad
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Initial reaction to an advertising concept ("Stopping power").

Hola, ya de vuelta de mis vacaciones, y haciendo preguntas...
¿Alguien conoce la traducción de "stopping power" en términos de estudios de mercado, o publicidad? Parece ser una frase "en préstamo" del vocabulario de caza y tiro...
Estoy tentada a dejarla así, en inglés...
¿Alguna sugerencia?
Desde ya, muchas gracias.
EVA.


----------



## exe

Es una cualidad que tienen alguna balas según su calibre (poder de detención). La he visto como stopping power, tal cual. Me imagino que en este contexto puede referirse a la capacidad de una determinada propaganda o anuncios publicitarios  para dejar 'paralizado' (de asombro, de admiración) al espectador que la ve...

Saludos.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Sí, exe, "por ahí van los tiros"...  
(No pude resistirme al juego de palabras...)
¿Alguna idea para traducirlo en mi contexto publicitario?  
Desde ya, muchas gracias.
EVA.]


----------



## exe

Le sigo dando vueltas. también me parece entender que, en este caso, se refiere a la cualidad de determinada propaganda para lograr atraer la atención del espectador y hacer que se 'detenga' a mirarla. según su atractivo, alguna publicidad tiene más 'stopping power' que otras...

Atracción, encantamiento, embrujo, no sé...


----------



## lauranazario

Eva, podremos estar dando "tiros a ciegas" por días ya que no sabemos QUÉ ES lo que tiene el alegado "stopping power". 

Por favor vayamos al grano y escribe la oración completa donde aparece el término. Sólo así podremos brindarte una traducción cabal.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Laura, no debo de haber sido bastante clara en mi primer mensaje, aunque exe lo entendió perfectamente.
Si relees la "sample sentence", seguro que te queda claro a tí también.
Saludos.
EVA.

.
Gracias por intentarlo, exe.
Me dices que en su sentido literal se deja sin traducir, ¿verdad?  
Tal vez eso sea lo acertado.
Nuevamente, muchas gracias.
EVA.


----------



## exe

Si estuviera en tu lugar lo dejaría sin traducir, pero señalaría que es la reacción inicial ante un aviso o publicidad. (Además el usar expresiones en inglés le da más estátus a la charla o exposición, ante determinadas audiencias, por supuesto). Ja,ja,ja.

Muchos términos de ciertas especialidades o disciplinas constituyen argot y son parte del lenguaje propio de esa especialidad, no hay que traducirlos obligatoriamente. Generalmente las traducciones son espantosas y hacen perder el sentido de la expresión en su idioma original.

Es mi humilde opinión...

Saludos.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Sí, exe, creo que es lo más acertado.
El texto quedaría:
*"Reacción inicial ante un concepto publicitario ('Stopping power')."*
Creo que, como dices, es argot específico del área de la publicidad.
Nuevamente, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Laura, no debo de haber sido bastante clara en mi primer mensaje, aunque Exe lo entendió perfectamente.
> Si relees la "sample sentence", seguro que te queda claro a tí también.


Aparentemente las habilidades extrasensoriales son más poderosas en Chile porque sigo viendo que tu oración --_Initial reaction to an advertising concept ("Stopping power")_-- no deja claro QUE ES lo que tiene el "stopping power" (¿acaso será un producto X o el concepto publicitario Z? Porque el "stopping power" se le tiene que atribuir a algo). 
Pensé que podrías brindarnos el dato, pero si prefieres reservártelo, qué le vamos a hacer. Desisto en mi intento. Sólo trataba de obtener clarificación en aras de ayudarte.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Laia Bcn

Normalmente el "stopping power" en un test publicitario o en estudios de mercado en general se traduce en España como "atractivo", "grado de atractivo" o "capacidad para llamar la atención", dependiendo del contexto y de si ya hay un ítem o no que diga "appealingness".


----------

